# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  4 địa điểm vui chơi cuối tuần "mới nổi" dành cho giới trẻ Hà thành

## hantt.163

*1.Súng bắn sơn Mỹ Đình -  Điểm đến lôi cuốn giới trẻ
*
Súng bắn sơn (Paintball shooting) là trò chơi mang tính quân sự, giống như trò "đánh trận giả" mà chúng ta đã từng biết trước đó. Dù mới du nhập vào Việt Nam trong vài năm trở lại đây, nhưng súng bắn sơn đã trở thành một trò chơi tiêu khiển cảm giác mạnh đang cực hot đối với các bạn trẻ ở Hà Nội.


Bắn súng sơn đang cực hot với giới trẻ Việt Nam



Trò chơi này giúp người chơi tăng khả năng quan sát, phân tích, lập chiến lược, sự di chuyển khôn khéo cũng như khả năng nhanh nhạy trong xử lý tình huống, rèn luyện sức khỏe cực kỳ tốt cho các bạn trẻ.
Đến với những khu vui chơi bắn súng sơn, các bạn sẽ trở thành những chiến binh thực sự, với trang bị quần áo chiến binh, mặt nạ, mũ bảo vệ, áo giáp cũng như những khẩu súng bắn sơn chuyên nghiệp, người chơi sẽ phân chia thành các đội và lên kế hoạch chiến đấu với nhau theo các kịch bản đã được dàn dựng trước như giải cướp cờ, giải cứu con tin, tìm mục tiêu,...



Các thành viên sẽ chia thành những đội và lên kế hoạch chiến đấu với nhau



Ngày 20/7 vừa qua, khu vui chơi bắn súng sơn Mỹ Đình đã chính thức khai trương để giải tỏa cơn khát của các bạn trẻ Hà Nội với trò chơi mới vô cùng hấp dẫn này.
Với mức giá vé 50.000đ/người cùng giá viên sơn nước là 1.500đ/viên khá hơp lý, cộng với sự đầu tư kỹ lưỡng các dụng cụ bảo hộ đạt tiêu chuẩn, cũng như một diện tích mặt bằng rộng rãi, khu vui chơi này hứa hẹn sẽ thu hút một lượng lớn các bạn trẻ đến xả stress sau những tuần học tập và làm việc căng thẳng.

_Địa chỉ: CLB Súng bắn sơn - Số 8 đường Lê Quang Đạo, Mỹ Đình, Hà Nội.
_
*2.Thích thú với chụp ảnh 3D ở Keangnam
*
Bước ra từ các rạp chiếu phim, công nghệ 3D đang thực sự trở thành cơn sốt đối với giới trẻ, không bỏ qua xu hướng này, nhiều nơi đã hốt bạc với công nghệ chụp ảnh 3D.
Trên đỉnh tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tầng 72 của tòa Keangnam đã thực sự trở thành điểm đến không thể bỏ qua của các bạn trẻ Hà Nội. Đến đây, các bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các dịch vụ vui chơi vô cùng đẳng cấp, đó là xem phim 5D, chơi game, và đặc biệt nhất là chụp ảnh 3D.


Ảnh chụp từ tầng 72 tòa nhà Keangnam



Đánh vào tâm lý của giới trẻ, với sở thích chụp ảnh mọi lúc mọi nơi, dịch vụ chụp ảnh 3D đã trở nên vô cùng đắt khách. Các bạn trẻ sẽ có dịp lưu giữ những hình ảnh của mình trong 1 thế giới 3D vô cùng huyền ảo và độc đáo mà các công nghệ chụp ảnh khác không thể mang lại.



Những bức ảnh chụp 3D vô cùng độc đáo



_Địa chỉ: Tầng 72 Tòa nhà Keangnam - Lô E6, Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
_
*3.Tổ hợp vui chơi, giải trí, xem phim Megastar Picomall
*
Tọa lạc trên tầng 5 của tòa nhà Picomall, khu ẩm thực và vui chơi giải trí, xem phim Megastar Picomall đã trở thành điểm đến lý tưởng cho teen Hà Nội.
Với thiết kế vô cùng bắt mắt, chỉ vừa mới bước đến thôi các bạn cũng đã muốn khám phá khu vui chơi này. Một loạt các nhà hàng ẩm thực Á, Âu cùng các món ăn truyền thống của đất nước mặt trời mọc, hay món ăn lẩu thái đặc trưng của MQ Hotpot và món cuốn đảm bảo sẽ hấp dẫn cho những tín đồ ăn uống có gu ẩm thực phong phú.


Nhà hàng Nhật Donburi



Bên cạnh đó, các bạn trẻ cũng có sẽ được thưởng thức những ly nước uống pha chế với công thức đặc biệt, những hương vị khó quên. Đặc biệt, khu vui chơi Timezone sẽ là một sự lựa chọn để xua tan căng thẳng mệt mỏi và đem lại những giây phút tràn ngập tiếng cười cho teen chúng ta.
Điểm nhấn đặc biệt trong tổ hợp vui chơi giải trí Megastar  Picomall chính là hệ thống rạp chiếu phim với sự đầu tư hoàn hảo, thiết kế hoàn toàn mới của MegaStar Pico Mall sẽ là điểm đến của nghệ thuật giải trí với 7 phòng chiếu phim và 1.150 chỗ ngồi.

Khu vui chơi Timezone



_Địa chỉ: Tầng 5 Trung Tâm Thương Mại Picomall – 229 Tây Sơn – Đống Đa – Hà Nội.
_
*4.Flamingo Đại Lải Resort - Điểm du lịch đầy hấp dẫn cho giới trẻ
*
Với diện tích 500 ha mặt nước, 10.000 ha rừng tự nhiên cùng sự tiện nghi của các công trình, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort được coi là 1 trong những  khu nghỉ dưỡng sinh thái hàng đầu miền Bắc.
Một khung cảnh thơ mộng giữa đất trời bao la, bốn bề là nước hồ xanh ngắt, cùng với những cung đường lãng mạn, chắc hẳn tất cả những bạn trẻ đã từng có dịp đến đây sẽ không nguôi ý định quay trở lại chốn này.






Bên cạnh khung cảnh đẹp thơ mộng, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort còn là sự kết hợp của các dịch vụ chăm sóc, nghỉ dưỡng chuyên nghiệp với chuỗi nhà hàng ăn uống, spa thư giãn, các bạn trẻ hoàn toàn có thể tổ chức những bữa tiệc sinh nhật, tiệc cưới cũng như những bữa ăn ấm cúng cùng bạn bè và gia đình tại đây.






Với bãi cát trải dài, uốn lượn hướng ra bán đảo xanh mát và mặt nước rộng lớn, các bạn sẽ được thỏa thích với các  trò chơi như bơi, chèo thuyền Whitehall, kayak… cũng như cảm giác thú vị khi căng buồn ra khơi trên thuyền buồm độc đáo hay trên du thuyền cao cấp Flamingo.

_Địa chỉ: Khu Flamingo Đại Lải Resort - Xã Ngọc Thanh, Phúc Yên, Vĩnh Phúc_Theo: hoaphuongdo.vn
Cùng khám phá *Cuối tuần đi chơi ở đâu - cuoi tuan di choi o dau*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chà toàn nơi hot thoai
Thích quá đi

----------

